# croaker box



## Loudguyfishing (May 14, 2010)

Guys, I have croaker box's that aren't quite sitting low enough in the water. Made of red cedar, and stainless steel hardware, I'm wondering if you guys have any suggestions?


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Loudguyfishing said:


> Guys, I have croaker box's that aren't quite sitting low enough in the water. Made of red cedar, and stainless steel hardware, I'm wondering if you guys have any suggestions?


Add lead to the bottom so it sinks it a little more.

Have any pictures?

John


----------



## unsinkable 2 (Jun 13, 2016)

try a Lindey Bait Tamer. Light and fold up for storage already has weights in the bottom


----------



## ten toes (Mar 13, 2010)

So is there any advantage to using a croaker box instead of a plain ole bait bucket with the spring-loaded door?


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

ten toes said:


> So is there any advantage to using a croaker box instead of a plain ole bait bucket with the spring-loaded door?


Good question.... I would like to know also


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

unsinkable 2 said:


> try a Lindey Bait Tamer. Light and fold up for storage already has weights in the bottom


Those look neat, thanks for the heads up.

John


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

jtburf said:


> Those look neat, thanks for the heads up.
> 
> John


Can you get those locally in the Houston area?


----------



## TxSlammin (Apr 11, 2008)

Saw those yellow bait bag things at FTU friday


----------



## Matt_t (Aug 2, 2016)

What is said croaker box?


----------

